# un uomo non sposato / libero da prigione



## andersxman

Mi ricordo di aver imparato un bel termine italiano che si può usare al posto di "celibe".. Ma non mi ricordo più la parola!!!

Quando l'ho appreso ho contrallato il dizionario, e c'erano due significati:

1) uomo libero di prigione (o "da" prigione?)
2) (per estensione) uomo non sposato.

Mi è piaciuto tanto quel termine, e mi dispiace non ricordarmene - qualcuno riesce a indovinare di quale termine sto parlando..?

Grazie!


----------



## pizzi

Nei documenti ufficiali si scrive _libero di stato _oppure _stato libero._

Vale anche per le donne


----------



## Necsus

Be', non risponde alle definizioni che hai dato, ma un sinonimo di 'celibe' è 'scapolo'.


----------



## jazyk

Un'altra parola italianissima è single.


----------



## Necsus

Forse 'franco' ?


----------



## yuri982

semplicemente.. "libero".


----------



## Necsus

yuri982 said:
			
		

> semplicemente.. "libero".


Yuri982, mi rendo conto che "libero" potrebbe essere 'semplicemente' il termine che meglio si adatta alle definizioni date, ma per quale motivo andersxman dovrebbe cercarlo, visto che l'ha indicato lui stesso?


			
				andersxman said:
			
		

> Quando l'ho appreso ho contrallato il dizionario, e c'erano due significati:
> 1) uomo libero di prigione (o "da" prigione?)
> 2) (per estensione) uomo non sposato.


----------



## infinite sadness

Slegato forse.


----------



## sabrinita85

Voto per _*libero*._


----------



## Shy1986

Ti è piaciuto così tanto che l'hai dimenticato ehehe
Comunque non mi viene in mente un altro termine non ricordi nemmeno come iniziava?


----------



## fitter.happier

Forse svincolato?


----------



## jazyk

> Quando l'ho appreso ho contrallato il dizionario, e c'erano due significati:
> 
> 1) uomo libero di prigione (o "da" prigione?)
> 2) (per estensione) uomo non sposato.
> 
> Mi è piaciuto tanto quel termine, e mi dispiace non ricordarmene - qualcuno riesce a indovinare di quale termine sto parlando..?



Senza catena?


----------



## stefanaccio

Analogamente, *schiodato*?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

stefanaccio said:


> Analogamente, *schiodato*?



Mai sentito dire "uomo schiodato"..


----------



## andersxman

Diamine, tante risposte! ..Beh, era semplicemente "_scapolo_" che cercavo... Forse non va bene come sostituzione per "celibe" in documenti ufficiali - dico bene? "Scaplo" sarà molto meno formale, o no?


----------



## Necsus

Be', sì, direi che è sicuramente meno formale. 'Celibe' si usa raramente nel parlato.


----------



## claudine2006

andersxman said:


> Diamine, tante risposte! ..Beh, era semplicemente "_scapolo_" che cercavo... Forse non va bene come sostituzione per "celibe" in documenti ufficiali - dico bene? "Scapolo" sarà molto meno formale, o no?


Per inciso, vorrei dire che si usa anche nella forma "scapolone", in tono scherzoso o nell'espressione "scapolo d'oro" (un ricco scapolo oggetto di desiderio da parte di molte donne) o "scapolo incallito" (per indicare uno scapolo che non ha nessuna voglia di abbandonare il celibato).


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra strano però che un dizionario della lingua italiana riporti, come primo significato della parola scapolo, quello di "uomo libero da prigione".


----------



## sabrinita85

infinite sadness said:


> Mi sembra strano però che un dizionario della lingua italiana riporti, come primo significato della parola scapolo, quello di "uomo libero da prigione".


Si tratta di vocabolari maschilisti!


----------

